# Beginning Cheese Making questions



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope to begin making cheese this coming spring. But I don't know the FIRST thing about cheese making (I have made only vinegar cheese). We use a lot of colby and monteray jack cheese and some mozzerela. I'm not big on the sharp cheeses but my husband loves any kind of cheese!

So, for a total beginner do you suggest a certain book? What about supplies? What are the basic supplies a total beginner needs (I DO have a big SS pot!)? Who is the best supplier for a beginner?

How can I make my own buttermilk?

What is "PlyBan" from the Colby cheese recipe post?

And also, how do you maintain the room temperature/humidity when you age cheese? I had a great store room to age cheese in but we moved the hot water heater in there (NOT thinking!) and now it's warm. :/ What are other methods used in aging. Will I not be able to make cheese if I don't have a cool room to age it?

I guess that's about it for now! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

I like Goats Produce Too by Mary Jane Toth. There are lots of good recipes that are easy to follow.

To make pressed cheese you will need a ss stock pot, a ss or plastic colander, long ss spoon, whisk and knife, cheese cloth, I get plyban for the cheese press from hoeggars and use muslin from walmart for soft cheese. You also need rennet, I like liquid. AND a cheese press home made or bought..

You can culture your own buttermink by adding 2T buttermilk with a qt of warm 75* goat milk. Culture at room temp for 12 hrs the refridgerate. If you did it right it will have thickend.

Aging cheese is tricky. There are so many home made ways to do it. I have had pretty good results with an old fridge turned to the highest setting. You can also get an external temp control to make it even a bit warmer. You could get a wine fridge that works perfectly.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Wine refrigerator! That's great! I'm so glad to have a "mentor" to help me! I do have Mary Jane's book. I love it! Thanks for the information. I have read about the buttermilk but wanted to know what "real" people are doing. I remembered the "recipe" for it after I posted. Thanks again!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a little dorm room fridge. Set it as warm as it goes, and it's perfect!!

An easy way to start is with the kits from http://www.cheesemaking.com/

Making cheese is one of the most satisfying things in my life right now!!


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! You all are great! I am very excited about making cheese and soap next year! One thing at a time though, I know! We will have 4 or maybe 5 does freshen this spring! So, we will have plenty of milk to use and enjoy! I'm sure my girls will help me. Need to get the refrigerator for aging, need another one to store our milk! :biggrin


----------

